
Why Nvidia’s GeForce Now has become so controversial with game developers - MikusR
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/2/21161469/nvidia-geforce-now-cloud-gaming-service-developers-controversy-licensing
======
just_myles
I understand why they pulled their products from this service.

However, the problem I see with this is if they use the same pricing scheme as
Google Stadia, most people will have to pay full retail for games that are
fairly old that they already own. At least offer those games at a discounted
price by verifying ownership.

~~~
crooked-v
> if they use the same pricing scheme as Google Stadia,

GeForce now uses no pricing scheme at all for the games, because GeForce Now
doesn't sell games. The GeForce Now service is essentially just a rental of a
specialized virtual machine connected to a hardware GPU, with network-
optimized display/input handling and Steam, UPlay, etc preinstalled. You have
to log into each service with your own account and your own purchases.

